# Croatia HNL 16-18 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 15, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
16 Mar 18:00 NK Inter Zapresic - NK Karlovac 1.40 4.15 7.00 +45  
16 Mar 18:00 NK Zagreb - NK Lokomotiva Zagreb 2.05 3.25 3.30 +45  
16 Mar 19:00 NK Slaven Belupo - NK Osijek 1.85 3.25 4.00 +45  
17 Mar 16:00 HNK Cibalia-Vinkovci - NK Lucko 1.40 4.15 7.00 +45  
17 Mar 16:00 NK Istra 1961 - HNK Sibenik 1.53 3.75 5.60 +45  
17 Mar 18:00 RNK Split - NK Varteks Varazdin 1.27 5.40 8.00 +45  
17 Mar 19:00 NK Dinamo Zagreb - HNK Hajduk Split 1.67 3.40 4.90 +45  
18 Mar 17:00 HNK Rijeka - NK Zadar 1.53 3.70 5.70 +45


----------

